# طلب مزامير الصلوات السبعة



## نبيل صابر2006 (16 فبراير 2007)

بسم الثالوث القدوس 
ممكن اطلب طلب صغير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
عايز مزامير الصلوات السبعة بصوت جرجس فلتأؤس
وكمان الانجيل المسموع 
وشكرا علي تعبكم


----------



## king (16 فبراير 2007)

ياريت متنسنوش احنا عايزيننتمتع بالمزاميرا


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2007)

فعلا المزامير بصوت جرجس فلتاؤس جميله جدا ياريت لو مسموعه وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Michael (19 فبراير 2007)

تفضلوا

تفضل صلوات الاجبية والمزامير مسموعة

صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8975

تفضل الكتاب المقدس مسموع

الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع) 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=658


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلب مزامير الصلوات السبعة*

شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## fady_501 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب مزامير الصلوات السبعة*

شكرا كتيررررررررررررررر


----------



## king (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب مزامير الصلوات السبعة*

تعب جبار اشكرك جدا وصلى من اجلى


----------



## malak rezk (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلب مزامير الصلوات السبعة*

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## peter rashad (21 يونيو 2008)

عايز مزامير بصوت ساتر ميخائيل او ابراهيم عياد و ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## مينا 188 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعب محبتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا ليك يا مايكل وربنا يباركك


----------



## ابراهيم فوزي (8 أغسطس 2009)

انا بسمع مزامير على قناة ctv وعجبتنى  جدا  ونفسى فيها ممكن تجيبوهالى وانا شاكر ليكم كتير


----------



## nadyadel (4 ديسمبر 2009)

نبيل صابر2006 قال:


> بسم الثالوث القدوس
> ممكن اطلب طلب صغير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
> عايز مزامير الصلوات السبعة بصوت جرجس فلتأؤس
> وكمان الانجيل المسموع
> وشكرا علي تعبكم



[q-bible][/q-bible]


----------



## menoz (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع جامد وربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

